# Wife's new 2011 Scott CR1 Contessa



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

True to the words of our LBS (Revo Cycles), they said Scott usually has very conservative shipping dates and even though it was said that the bike would get to Scott (in Colorado) on 5/23 it actually got to the shop this past Friday when I got a call on Sunday telling me that the her bike was ready to pickup.

Told them that I wanted to drop off the SRAM Red stuff for them to xfer over. No problem they said bring it in and we'll get it done. That's when I got a first look at the bike, let me tell you the unidirectional carbon layer is awesome and the purple line decals on the bike really makes more feminine. 

Before I left, I asked them to weigh the bike. 17.15lb stock without pedals or bottle cage.









Not a bad start. So fast forward to today and got calls from Miles the mechanic working on the job. Really great guy very communicative, had it done by 2PM today. Headed over to the shop to pick it up and did a weigh-in. I forgot to get a photo but it dropped 1lb with just the SRAM Red stuff added. SWEET

Brought it home and added the Look Keo pedals, two carbon bottle cages and cadance sensor for the Gramin and weighed it again and it went to 16.88lbs.


































































The custom wheelset are being built now so hope to have them by week's end so she'll have a new whip to ride this weekend. Hopefully we'll drop it down a bit with the new wheelset.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice! I'd like to know how she likes it.


----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

gorgeous bike!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Sweet! Love my Scott CR1.

Did the LBS give her a good fitting? Just asking because the saddle is very far forward on the rails.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

I just saw this in person at the LBS and it is a gorgeous frame.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

yah we had to tweak the setup a bit on the bike, she loves it...the wheels being built will have purple nipples to match the purple line work on the bike.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

picked up her wheels today. came out to exactly 1350g going from the OE Mavic Aksium which claims 1750g that's 400g loss right there  I'm happy and didnt spend a grip

her bike is now officially lighter than my bike...by a good margin at that :blush2:


----------



## jen0910 (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Great looking bike! 

Considering the weight difference in scales after adding parts I would consider calibrating your scale to insure accuracy. With out actually buying a test weight you can use measured water, one US gallon of water weighs 8.2 pounds.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

good point roadie.

i forgot that w/ the new wheelset also came the PG1070 cassette so i'm sure that had something to do w/ it but i will check w/ water test to make sure it's on


----------

